# Carrying Skis



## Black Phantom (Dec 16, 2011)

All of this talk about boots has me thinking.

How do you carry your skis? I still think this works just fine for me. I don't have to walk very far and I can lock it up as well. 

What do you do?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## marcski (Dec 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


>



Do you lock your bike to the ski rack in front of the lodge?  Or just your skis?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2011)

marcski said:


> Do you lock your bike to the ski rack in front of the lodge?  Or just your skis?



Both


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> All of this talk about boots has me thinking.
> 
> How do you carry your skis? I still think this works just fine for me. I don't have to walk very far and I can lock it up as well.
> 
> What do you do?



The "little people" carry my skis.  


















:wink:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



He's got snowboard boots, but forgot the snowboard...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2011)

This is an image of my most preferred carrying method.  I was having trouble finding a pic...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> All of this talk about boots has me thinking.
> 
> How do you carry your skis?



Is this how you carry multiple sets? 






If not, how do you carry them? How many years of ski carrying experience do you have? Are you skiing this weekend? What's the square root of 11ty billion?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> This is an image of my most preferred carrying method.  I was having trouble finding a pic...



That's our (well mostly Epics) Philpug. btw


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That's our (well mostly Epics) Philpug. btw



There's a whole series of him doing gaper shots:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Is this how you carry multiple sets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That's our (well mostly Epics) Philpug. btw



I thought it was him.  I saw some of the other pictures in the series too.  I'll have to check the thread out.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 16, 2011)

Some great ideas guys! Anyone have any other neat way?


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Some great ideas guys! Anyone have any other neat way?



Hey you guuuuuyyyyyyyys


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> Hey you guuuuuyyyyyyyys


----------



## Rambo (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Carrying skis??  Isn't that what kids are for??  :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Dec 20, 2011)

Ttb,

_rotfl....._


----------



## HD333 (Dec 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Carrying skis??  Isn't that what kids are for??  :lol:



That is what my kids think I am for.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow that is so overkill


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> This is an image of my most preferred carrying method.  I was having trouble finding a pic...



The infamous Texas Briefcase.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> The infamous Texas Briefcase.



Is there a better way than that to carry them?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Is there a better way than that to carry them?



I've found this to be the best ski carrier yet


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2011)

I hire a Sherpa. They are cheap, but the airfare sucks.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

I was thinking once I get my lock that I'll just lock them up to the rack and leave them there until the next time I ski


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I hire a Sherpa. They are cheap, but the airfare sucks.



Good idea for a side business, carry peoples skis thru the lot.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I hire a Sherpa. They are cheap, but the airfare sucks.





o3jeff said:


> Good idea for a side business, carry peoples skis thru the lot.



Get some hot chicks and call the business something like "Chix with stix" or "Chix for Stix" and I bet you'd get some takers


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Get some hot chicks and call the business something like "Chix with stix" or "Chix for Stix" and I bet you'd get some takers



will she hold my pole too?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> will she hold my pole too?



She might, but don't be surprised if she laughs at you a bit if you pull out some clown poles for her to handle


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

** found on facebook


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 22, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Get some hot chicks and call the business something like "Chix with stix" or "Chix for Stix" and I bet you'd get some takers



I stay away from Chix with Stix.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> I stay away from Chix with Stix.



Even these ones??  :lol:


----------



## aaronbru (Jan 5, 2012)

bvibert said:


> This is an image of my most preferred carrying method.  I was having trouble finding a pic...



I tried this last night.  It requires two hands.  I imagine if you put the end of the poles with the rubber gromets through the opposite straps you might be able to use one hand.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 5, 2012)

aaronbru said:


> I tried this last night.  It requires two hands.  I imagine if you put the end of the poles with the rubber gromets through the opposite straps you might be able to use one hand.



Do you have any pictures?  It works pretty well.


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 11, 2012)

sweet


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> sweet



I think someone came in with that last year and we all proceeded to make fun of the idea.  

At any rate, *Unofficial Networks weighs in on the issue this morning.*


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL @ Ski carrying accessories!

Sling that shit over your shoulder... strap the boots over your shoulder, and put a backpack with all your gear on your back under all that.

Works for me


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I think someone came in with that last year and we all proceeded to make fun of the idea.
> 
> At any rate, *Unofficial Networks weighs in on the issue this morning.*



Interesting I've always put the binding on my shoulder and I've almost never had an issue with it. I'll make sure to try some advanced cantilever action next time I'm out


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Interesting I've always put the binding on my shoulder and I've almost never had an issue with it. I'll make sure to try some advanced cantilever action next time I'm out



Tips forward front binding resting behind your shoulder. Advanced move, make sure the brake on the top ski is behind the bottom one to avoid any slide and release.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Tips forward front binding resting behind your shoulder. Advanced move, make sure the brake on the top ski is behind the bottom one to avoid any slide and release.



I think I need longer skis, I find the balance point puts the front binding on my shoulder.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I think I need longer skis, I find the balance point puts the front binding on my shoulder.



Nope, you don't want the balance point on your shoulder. Behind it, you get the balance when you drape your wrist over the tips.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I think I need longer skis, I find the balance point puts the front binding on my shoulder.



I usually put them on my shoulder, but hold onto the back of the skis with my hand, so the tips are up in the air.  Never had any issues with them sliding down or moving.

My wife uses the carry thingy that Black Phantom had in the first post, and she swears by it.  I'm a minimalist, the less stuff I use, the less there is for me to break or lose.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


>



You tele?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> You tele?



Only on the 5th Wednesday of every month.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Nope, you don't want the balance point on your shoulder. Behind it, you get the balance when you drape your wrist over the tips.



This.  That way all you need is a little pressure on the tips from your wrist to keep them steady, as the extra length out the back will constantly be trying to pull the tips up.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 13, 2012)

Put snowboard in hand.  Walk.   What's the technical debate?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Nope, you don't want the balance point on your shoulder. Behind it, you get the balance when you drape your wrist over the tips.



yes, especially when i have my transpack boot back on. the padded shoulder strap makes a nice resting point for the skis.


----------



## Jessy (Jan 18, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Is this how you carry multiple sets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I-N-G-E-N-I-O-U-S!!! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Is this how you carry multiple sets?



that's a nice quiver she has but i think she's a bit tall for those skis.


----------



## Jessy (Jan 18, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> that's a nice quiver she has but i think she's a bit tall for those skis.


Maybe for the sons.. or... wow! she must have two others pairs of legs somewhere!!


----------



## Philpug (Jan 19, 2012)

That was used in the Stowe Observer


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 19, 2012)

Philpug said:


> That was used in the Stowe Observer



Was that someone you know who put that together? I hate designers who just take photos off of the internet. If they got paid for that they owe you some royalties ...


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 19, 2012)

I love the oblivious people that walk around with their skis on their shoulder and don't hold them high enough.  Nothing like a sharp ski edge to the eye to complete an epic day.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> that's a nice quiver she has but i think she's a bit tall for those skis.



I wonder how many times her kids have tried to step into the WRONG pair of skis??  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2012)

C-Rex said:


> I love the oblivious people that walk around with their skis on their shoulder and don't hold them high enough.  Nothing like a sharp ski edge to the eye to complete an epic day.



Yup!  You've got to pay almost as much attention when walking through a busy base area/parking lot as you do when sliding down the hill!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Yup!  You've got to pay almost as much attention when walking through a busy base area/parking lot as you do when sliding down the hill!



LOL, this was me on Sunday.  i usually carry my skis on my shoulder tips in front but it has been digging into my shoulder so i tried tails in front.  it was more comfortable but the balancing point is different so the tips stick out back much further.  i kept hitting things (not people thankfully) as i walked to the car.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> LOL, this was me on Sunday.  i usually carry my skis on my shoulder tips in front but it has been digging into my shoulder so i tried tails in front.  it was more comfortable but the balancing point is different so the tips stick out back much further.  i kept hitting things (not people thankfully) as i walked to the car.



Where I have most of my issues (and after doing the same thing literally 50 times, you'd think I'd learn  ) is me and my family usually take the local shuttle bus from our place at Mount Snow to the mountain.  It drops us off in the busport very near the main base lodge.  They have some smallish semi enclosed shelter buildings where each of the bus routes has it's drop off/pick up point.  I have to walk by/through one of them to get from where the bus route for my complex drops off/picks up.  The number of times that I've whacked the next shelter with my skis is ridiculous!  One of these days I'm probably going to end up cracking the safety glass that the shelters are made from! 

I can only imagine how many other things i'd be hitting with my skis while on my shoulders if I was still skiing on 210's like I was back in the 80's/early 90's!  :lol:


----------



## Jessy (Jan 22, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I wonder how many times her kids have tried to step into the WRONG pair of skis??  :lol:



 All with the same colors, those are not three pairs of skis, those are three traps! 
:beer:


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2012)

Got to test the cantilever theory today worked flawlessly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessy (Jan 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> cantilever theory



:???::???::???: what is?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> Got to test the cantilever theory today worked flawlessly
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



You are kidding, right?


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> You are kidding, right?



 worked perfectly


----------

